# Can't Access Network Folders after Windows 10 upgrade



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello everyone, I just upgraded my Desktop, which I have my Network drives attached to, to Windows 10 and now I can't access any of my Network folders from my laptop. My laptop has been running Windows 10 and I could access my Network drives fine prior to upgrading the desktop to Windows 10. Win I try to access a folder I get the "Windows Cannot Access" error with the Error Code: 0x80070035 The Network Path Was Not Found. When I click on Diagnose it finds the "Problem Found One or More Network Protocols are missing on this computer". I then try the repairs as an administrator but it does not fix the problem it says it is not solved. I click on the detailed report it says "Windows Sockets registry entries required for network connectivity are missing".

Please help!!!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Try here

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IS5VnxKQbDseSqPAQ&sig2=-uLCf3yET_f7w7dSfPq02g


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

Nothing on that link helped. After I removed the entries from the registry I lost my internet access and then when I tried to reinstall TCP/IP I got an error and it would not work. I had to copy the WinSock & Windsock2 registry entries from my Desktop and then import them to my laptop just to get my internet working again. This is so frustrating


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The network share you are tying to access, what exact os is that system running ie xp, win7, what?
I have a home network running, two win 10 machines, one win 7 home theater, two linux machines, and a win2k NAS. I had to make a few network protocol changes on both the win 10 systems and the linux systems in order to access the NAS.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

OP stated both computers are running 10 now.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I see that now. Well my idea is not going to work.


----------



## KevinDunk (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I solved my problem!!! For the heck of it I uninstalled my Kaspersky Internet Security on both machines then tried to access the folder and voila it worked!!!! I then reinstalled Kaspersky on both and knock on wood I still have access!!! Thanks to everyone for all your help!!!


----------

